# Here is my babie.



## Janeway (Jul 9, 2011)

This is cutie.








I will post more when l can get more pictures of her. Dad was trying my new crama.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Lol Love the tongue sticking out.


----------



## Janeway (Jul 9, 2011)

thanks l was going thow my camera pictures due to dad playing with it and found that he has taken some of cutie. I had my lol for tonight. I want to take more of her due to her being such a cutie.


----------



## Janeway (Jul 9, 2011)

Here is 2 more of her the first one she is laying on her bin and the other she is lay with her daddy.
















This all for now intill l go vist dad again.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hehe... too cute. Why is it blurry though?


----------



## Janeway (Jul 9, 2011)

konstargirl thanks and the last picture is the one that l have taken l'm not sure why it truned out that why. I'm still learning the in and outs of my camera.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

She is so cute! How old is she?


----------



## pinkrobot (Jul 14, 2011)

Awww, so cute. Reminds me of an amazing cat my grandma had for over 20 years.


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

Janeway said:


> konstargirl thanks and the last picture is the one that l have taken l'm not sure why it truned out that why. I'm still learning the in and outs of my camera.


Assuming it's a digital camera, you need to depress the shutter button about halfway down, the camera should auto focus on your subject, if you are too close to the subject or the lighting is too low, the reticle (box in the center of you viewing screen) will typically turn red, indicating an inability to focus, if it turns green though, depress the button fully and take the photo. Hope that helps!


----------



## Janeway (Jul 9, 2011)

KittieLover she is 6 years old and thanks guys for the nice commants.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Also if you're taken a close up picture there should be a "Macro" setting, symbol looks like a little flower pot, this inables the camera to focus on close up subject.
Digit cameras are suppose to be simple but mine has a 192 page manual.


----------



## Janeway (Jul 9, 2011)

I think l'm starting to get the hang of taking picutres here is another one of my baby.


----------



## Tinker1 (Apr 22, 2011)

She is so pretty.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I love her color!


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

*Off topic* Your username made me start watching Star Trek Voyager. :3


PRETTY PICTURES!! Your kitty is so beautiful!


----------



## Janeway (Jul 9, 2011)

lol it's Alice thanks yeah l love star trek mind you l can't watch it at home due to no cable.

Thanks guys and l will try to get some different pictures when l can.


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

I love the name too, though Janeway is my dad's favorite Captain... I'm a Kirk girl myself. 

But your kitty is so cute! I love gray cats, there is something so smooth and silky about their looks.


----------



## Janeway (Jul 9, 2011)

thanks Rebbie I love her too.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Adroable! Why does it say 2009 though??


----------



## Janeway (Jul 9, 2011)

konstargirl thanks and l didn't change the date ect on the camera that's way.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Awwww! I also love the colouring and also the texture!
6 years old isn't that old for her! I thought she was, like, only one years old!


----------

